# Any 917C owners?



## katfish8 (Nov 16, 2008)

I own a PT 917C and I really like this gun! Just checking to see what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I was looking into checking one out. The problem I'm running into is that I can't find 10rd magazines for it. Being in CA, that means bad things.


----------

